# teamviewer VPN question



## melvenis

Hi I think I must have some serious misunderstandings of what a VPN can do or is, but here goes.

I'm trying to use the internet location of the computers at my home while I'm away on my laptop.

I know I can use remote control and then I can just click on Chrome on my Desktop at home, but it's lagging pretty bad.  I thought VPN was just connecting to the internet through another computer online but this doesn't seem to be the case.

Anyone familiar with what I'm trying to do or what it would be called?


----------



## Marki

*Reply*

hey i think you are trying to mix up Remote Desktop and VPN here. VPN might give you access to Servers remotely plus securely but it can not give you access to your desktop directly. if you will be accessing your computer remotely through remote desktop softwares like Teamviewer or Joinme you will get lags based on your internet connection. 

Another way of remotely accessing your home computer is accessing its database only(not the desktop) like you can only access what is stored on your hard disk on home computer and VPN is only there to secure that access to your home computer preventing any access. it is not a software to help you access remotely.


----------



## melvenis

So basically, I am out of the country, I called netflix cuz I couldn't access my account.  The netflix guy told me, the only way to do it unfortunately is to use a VPN, but I'm not allowed to go into specifics on helping you set it up.  So was he wrong?  Is that not what I would use VPN for?


----------

